# Rolls car collection from day 1 of driving!



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

so have been looking through old pics of my cars and thought id put some pics together for a little thread. the detailing obsession started pretty quick after my first purchase, then with most cars after that, which funnily enough, were mostly corsa c's.

started off with my 1.0 life back in 2009? ish...

day 1;



and before she was split and sold...







next up was an older car...but an astra g 1.6 sxi
she came with some horrible wheels on, which were instantly changed! and then lowered...
for the age of the car (1999) she was extremely clean and i tried to look after her!



the engine eventually died and the car was split and sent to car heaven...

i then found this little gem of a car...

2005 1.8 sri, ultra blue, purchased with just over 10k on the clocks!!







first thing on the cards when i got her home was a full detail...
now, i always said, i wouldnt do anyhting to this car...oh how soon that went out the window.

started with springs and optional wheels,

then it was coilovers, and euroness....pics will do all the talking!







during the ownership of this car, i bought another 1.8 to split and sell....made a few quid on this car...



my lovely 1.8 after 8 months of ownership was ready to go...as i had found the car i wanted next...

and here she was...astra vxr nurburgring edition..

came with the optional 19" black wheels on, which i hated and got changed fairly quickly!










went to a lot of shows etc with this car, here she is at her best, at waxstock 2013!
always got compliments on how clean she was to say she was my daily driver as well i did a few tack days, silverstone was one of them, took her down santapod strip to see what we could do there. a lot of fun!










i then picked up a little 1.2 corsa c for my missis...got this pretty cheap, didnt keep it for long though as seemed there were a few hidden issues, so split some bits off it and sold it on, again still made a few quid so wasnt moaning...










back to the astra, she had a tree in the back once... 13ft...why not -> again goes to show what i throw at her! haha










the burg was then treated to some bilstein shocks and sportline springs... gave a nicer stance



















during this time i also managed to pick up with a mate a zlet c running over 300bhp with some issues...




























ignore the mini, that was a works car i borrowed...of course i gave it a good clean while in my possession! haha

the corsa was fixed up and again sold on made some money with my mate..after having a bit of fun ragging it! what a car that was!

back in september i then found a lovely little gem of a corsa for my missis, this one had no issues found when checked by a mechanic, it did however once the weather got cold, need a new thermostat, heater matrix, then the wipers seized and motor blew, so i went a head and they were replaced all done by myself. now all is good and she has a great little car!










got her home and cleaned her up!! usual cleaning of the cars lol














































It then came time to sell up the astra, and get something new....
and thats exactly what i did, go for something new

BMW M235i

3.0 Turbo straight 6. just shy of 330hp with the same torque running through it.
0-62 is 4.8 seconds ish. 
hell of a car!
































































black kidney grills were the first mod on the car










then my private plate





































and most recent pic from yesterday after all the snow (although the 2 series was kept garaged)










I also received some springs for christmas, love receiving car parts!! 
and had a photoshop of it lowered..



















and would be rude not to post some beading pics!!























































summary of my cars....










Let me know your thoughts on past and present cars

cheers all,

Rolls


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice collection there!! I love the astra, looks smart! 

But its all about the M235, gorgeous car!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

#photocreditstome

You must be bored :lol:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice thread this mate.

Nearly, so nearly, bought a VXR last year. The only thing that stopped us were the switches, buttons, dashboard etc inside (I know, pretty anal) as they just reminded me of a previous crappy Astra I had as a company car.

You seem to love Vauxhalls but what Beemer is that as I like that a lot!!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah, Zetec-al as just answered that for me, I'll have a look at them on A.Trader.

Quick edit - Wow, they are nice, 326bhp as well.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Enjoyable saga, bet some of those modded Corsa's were a hoot.
All looking smart throughout too :thumb:

Slight curve ball at the end, was expecting a VXR8!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice collection there!! I love the astra, looks smart!
> 
> But its all about the M235, gorgeous car!


cheers. yeah i loved the astra but had the opportunity for a new car haha.



Kimo73 said:


> #photocreditstome
> 
> You must be bored :lol:


yeah good points right there :lol:



nbray67 said:


> Nice thread this mate.
> 
> Nearly, so nearly, bought a VXR last year. The only thing that stopped us were the switches, buttons, dashboard etc inside (I know, pretty anal) as they just reminded me of a previous crappy Astra I had as a company car.
> 
> You seem to love Vauxhalls but what Beemer is that as I like that a lot!!


cheers mate!!

yeah i was always as vauxhall man, worked there at one point too so have pretty good knowledge of them and theyre fairly simple car.

shame you let something as simple as buttons etc put you off what is an epic car!!

BMW M235i mate. sorry did i not put it in the thread? haha


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

James Bagguley said:


> Enjoyable saga, bet some of those modded Corsa's were a hoot.
> All looking smart throughout too :thumb:
> 
> Slight curve ball at the end, was expecting a VXR8!


cheers.
oh yeah i really did enjoy some of the corsas i had! 
cheers 

hahaha cant beat a curve ball! looked at a vxr8 but im 22 and not into a big family sized car yet :driver:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

This thread was all going well, til it got to the BMW..........

Only jesting  Some really nice looking Vauxhalls you've had there


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

MadOnVaux! said:


> This thread was all going well, til it got to the BMW..........
> 
> Only jesting  Some really nice looking Vauxhalls you've had there


Hahahahaha I only had to see your name :lol:

Cheers. Loved all of them tbh.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Take it you like Corsa C's then lol Got to say I love the M2! One of my favourite bmw. Even better now it's not the 1 series coupe anymore!

Sutty.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Sutty 90 said:


> Take it you like Corsa C's then lol Got to say I love the M2! One of my favourite bmw. Even better now it's not the 1 series coupe anymore!
> 
> Sutty.


Haha yeah always had a soft spot for them. Done so much to each one I've owned I could strip it down and rebuild it so I know my way around them well I suppose haha. 
Cheers. M235i  the m2 is due end 15 early 16 launch! That will be a hell of a machine!!


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Must say i do like the black astra g and the euro style C! I don't usually like C's but that is tidy! The astra g looks soo clean, would love one like it


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Rían P said:


> Must say i do like the black astra g and the euro style C! I don't usually like C's but that is tidy! The astra g looks soo clean, would love one like it


Cheers  Was like a deep sea blue. But so tidy for its age and mileage!!

Thanks. Spend a lot of time on that c. Really wish I had finished it as at the time 2 and a bit years ago it was certainly unique before the whole euro thing got as big as it is now! And one of the first corsas done like that.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Dem C's doh


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Dem C's doh


All 6 of em! :car:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Rollini said:


> Cheers  Was like a deep sea blue. But so tidy for its age and mileage!!
> 
> Thanks. Spend a lot of time on that c. Really wish I had finished it as at the time 2 and a bit years ago it was certainly unique before the whole euro thing got as big as it is now! And one of the first corsas done like that.


Welcome  your cars are a credit to you!
If my car was anywhere near that i'd be declaring it done! But about finishing the corsa, sure hindsight's a wonderful thing lol


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Rían P said:


> Welcome  your cars are a credit to you!
> If my car was anywhere near that i'd be declaring it done! But about finishing the corsa, sure hindsight's a wonderful thing lol


 
Thanks mate! Kind words! No car is perfect though. 
Haha. Was never done in my eyes that's the problem. 
Yeah suppose. I did sell it to a mates missis who still has it, 3rd owner and still only on 24k. Although pretty much back to standard but with the optional wheels etc on I always message them now and again to see if they're selling it haha.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

Rollini said:


> All 6 of em! :car:


Because best cars ever

Loving the Bimmer though mate, must be so much nicer and comfier to drive than the others.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Because best cars ever
> 
> Loving the Bimmer though mate, must be so much nicer and comfier to drive than the others.


By far the best cars ever 

Cheers. Oh yeah such a comfy car in comparison to the other. Just when you jump in and it's quiet, refined etc.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Rollini said:


> Thanks mate! Kind words! No car is perfect though.
> Haha. Was never done in my eyes that's the problem.
> Yeah suppose. I did sell it to a mates missis who still has it, 3rd owner and still only on 24k. Although pretty much back to standard but with the optional wheels etc on I always message them now and again to see if they're selling it haha.


Suppose there's always something needing done!
Are you sure your not messaging them to make sure they're treating it right? Lol


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Rían P said:


> Suppose there's always something needing done!
> Are you sure your not messaging them to make sure they're treating it right? Lol


Yeah that's true. Even started on my 235 already haha. 
Oh :| when you put it that way! :lol:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Rollini said:


> Yeah that's true. Even started on my 235 already haha.
> Oh :| when you put it that way! :lol:


Lol no car is safe! Well good luck with her and as the saying goes, 'health to enjoy it' 

Rían


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Nice collection bud :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

waxtrucker said:


> Nice collection bud :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

whats the insurance like on the 235 mate? i'm 21 so similar to you..

if you would rather not say i understand


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> whats the insurance like on the 235 mate? i'm 21 so similar to you..
> 
> if you would rather not say i understand


Obviously depends on loads of stuff...where you live and your job and who's in it etc. ncb and the rest.

But for the 2 it has cost me just shy of £600 for 12 months


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

thats as much as i thought actually!

do you work in the car industry?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Zetec-al said:


> thats as much as i thought actually!
> 
> do you work in the car industry?


Was super happy with it. Paid 900 on the astra lol. So for a car of the price of the 2 etc it's a bargain. 
Yes mate I do


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds like you got an amazing price tbh mate!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

OMG you love a vauxhall or 5 lol. I love your 2 series though, lovely colour.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> OMG you love a vauxhall or 5 lol. I love your 2 series though, lovely colour.


Just a couple yeah 

Cheers.


----------



## stevehayward90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Until the BM that was a pretty consistent car collection! I really like what you did with the navy Corsa C and that Astra VXR looks good. But damn, that BM is a fine choice! 0-60 in 4.8 is ridiculously quick!


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

stevehayward90 said:


> Until the BM that was a pretty consistent car collection! I really like what you did with the navy Corsa C and that Astra VXR looks good. But damn, that BM is a fine choice! 0-60 in 4.8 is ridiculously quick!


Haha the consistency was too much for me. Had to change something!

Cheers. That c was my favourite. With such low mileage too it was lovely. 
But agreed. I love my BMW it's a hell of a car!


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest you seem to be a credit to your cars as opposed to the norm. I'm not the biggest Corsa fan mainly because I have problems getting in and out of them ,but the blue one with the black grill I'd put up with the discomfort for .Lovely looking car .Like them all really but that one just sticks out to me. Well done that fella 
Daz


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

zippo said:


> To be honest you seem to be a credit to your cars as opposed to the norm. I'm not the biggest Corsa fan mainly because I have problems getting in and out of them ,but the blue one with the black grill I'd put up with the discomfort for .Lovely looking car .Like them all really but that one just sticks out to me. Well done that fella
> Daz


Cheers Daz! 
Blue one was always my favourite cause of mileage and what I did to it. Always wish I'd have kept that though haha.


----------



## Dexy (Aug 13, 2008)

Lovely mate, Ive had close to 20 vauxhalls in all guises, along with 4 cavalier turbos and highly tuned astras, I went to BMW last year and it puts al the vauxhalls to shame.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Dexy said:


> Lovely mate, Ive had close to 20 vauxhalls in all guises, along with 4 cavalier turbos and highly tuned astras, I went to BMW last year and it puts al the vauxhalls to shame.


Thanks. 
Hahaha oh wow. Took you slightly longer than me to realise there was better than vauxhall out there. Haha.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

That's a cool way to build your way up through the ropes, but boy you've got some money!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've had 3 Vauxhalls as company cars and I hated them all.
Two Astras and a Corsa.
In fairness though, dull as they were, they never gave me any trouble, and they took a lot of stick. 

The VXR 'Burg looks nice, bet the engine and handling was brilliant

Congrats on the BMW - looks a nice tasty machine that.
0-60 in < 5s sounds like a winner to me :thumb:


----------



## Supermario (Jul 8, 2014)

Lovely BM congrats on the purchase:thumb:

Considered getting one myself in this colour before buying my Merc


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

20vKarlos said:


> That's a cool way to build your way up through the ropes, but boy you've got some money!


Cheers.



James_R said:


> I've had 3 Vauxhalls as company cars and I hated them all.
> Two Astras and a Corsa.
> In fairness though, dull as they were, they never gave me any trouble, and they took a lot of stick.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha oh dear. Who's decision was the company cars?
Yeah it was an awesome car. 2.0T engine kicking 260bhp and 334torque. Was a handful cause or torque steer but so much fun!

Thank you. Certainly is  can't wait for summer to experience the power properly.



Supermario said:


> Lovely BM congrats on the purchase:thumb:
> 
> Considered getting one myself in this colour before buying my Merc


Thanks! 
Estoril blue is one of the nicest colours you can get. But I'm sure you're happy with the merc!!


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Rollini said:


> Hahahaha oh dear. Who's decision was the company cars?


Not mine! I inherited all three from my boss when he'd used and abused them one after the other 

It was better than piling 20k miles a year on my Type R at my own cost 
It sat in the garage putting a gentle 3k a year on, fair weather only :thumb:

That BMW is a nice piece of kit though fella


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

James_R said:


> Not mine! I inherited all three from my boss when he'd used and abused them one after the other
> 
> It was better than piling 20k miles a year on my Type R at my own cost
> It sat in the garage putting a gentle 3k a year on, fair weather only :thumb:
> ...


Oh no second hand is even worse specially when you know it's been abused!!

That's true. Means your type r can be looked after etc!!

Cheers. Loving it. First long journey on the 7th feb. Off to London


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Just wanted to put a quick few pics...had my lowering springs fitted on Sunday. 
And got the day off work today to clean the car.

Springs should settle a little more over the next few days 

Pics should do the talking. Apologies how dirty the car was  haven't had time off work since New Years!!







Wash time...











Clean 







And a pic of my parking at the shops


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

nomnomnom


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Corfate said:


> nomnomnom


:detailer:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Love the 2 series. Estoril Blue II is the best colour too.

Where in Nottingham do you live? I recognise a few of the pictures.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Matt. said:


> Love the 2 series. Estoril Blue II is the best colour too.
> 
> Where in Nottingham do you live? I recognise a few of the pictures.


Yeah got to love the colour. 
Pics are taken all over the place in nottingham. Depends where I am cause I live west bridgford side and my missis lives Carlton side so im everywhere haha


----------

